
Blockstack created fake users to unlock investments - Frank_Topbottom
https://medium.com/@FrankResearcher/whats-wrong-with-blockstack-s-1-mln-verified-users-cc05950c6f06
======
withinboredom
More likely that if it’s fraudulent it’s a rouge employee.

~~~
Frank_Topbottom
This fact should have been revealed during the verification of the achievement
of the milestone.

------
Pumpmaster6000
Allegedly

